# Turtle beginners questions:)



## mich1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello
I'm new to this site and new to owning a baby turtle,
It was given to me by my partner because I love all animals, the only deal is I wish I had the cance to research it a little more....

I was hoping someone could please help me out with some advice, or tell me if I'm doing the wrong or right thing?
I really want to do this right, and understand my little Turtle will most probally live as long as me


my turtle is only about 3- 6months..(short neck fresh water).and his tank is about 60cms long and about 40cms high. (I say *about* because I havent a ruler.

I have all Aqua one products
Glass Heater- 55W
Internal Filter- 102F
and a precision air pump.
I was wondering if this is ok for him?
I also have a light for him, but it isnt a UV but the pet shop are bringing me one on Tues...(they ran out)

I feed him *Turtle Dinner* got no idea what it is?? and was also wondering what else I could feed him? (as in what types of fruits and veggies are ok?)

I bought a PH level kit - whats a good PH levels for turtles?
I live in Adelaide and our water here is around 7.2
I also got an ammonia kit.

I've included a picture...I hope I'm doing the right thing for him.
also is my water level ok? should it be above the little ramp?
Thanks in advance...great site btw
cheers
Mich


----------



## stimmoboy (Nov 4, 2007)

congrats and remeber to have fun with him, when i did work experience at ARP they feed their turtles Prawns and dead fish i dont whether that will help....


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 4, 2007)

Get some feeder fish from your local pet store they love them! and also other fresh foods. The turtle dinners aren't often very good for the turtles, and it's easier to simply get fresh foods. Also bloodworms go down really, well, and occasionally a cricket. Also apparently short necks (i only own long necks which don't seem to go for the veg) will happily eat peas and spinach and other combinations of veg.


----------



## firedragon (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to aps.... Looks and sounds good there is a wiki link at the top of the page, there are 2 care sheets on turtles in there, both are very good. I have also heard turtle dinner is no good, then told ONLY feeding turtle dinner is no good so feeding other things as well as the dinner is ok, but i was warned to stay away from the "community dinner" which is also a frozen dinner as it's not made for turtles. It really does depend who you talk to or what you read.. Feeder fish are great, crickets, mealworms occasionally, they love 'em, blood worms, raw prawns, i've even given ours baby garden snails, fresh water yabbies, they have even jumped up and had the odd moth that has flowen into the tank (we dont spray insect spray here) there's stuff i read in the care sheets i havent tried them on yet, but if you do, let me know how it goes. Banana and squid sound too strange for me


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to APS and good luck with the turtle. Moths and other insects are very good for turtles, as are mosquito wrigglers, freshwater prawns, freshwater fish and aquatic vegetation like val (Ribbonweed) especially for short-necked species. Woodies and crickets are readily available at Pet shops if you don't have time to catch your own. Be careful with mealworms as the chitinous exterior shell can sometimes block the intestines of small reptiles including turtles. As well as that, Mealworms really don't have any real nutritional value other than fat.

Be very careful feeding Peas as they contain a high level of Phosphorous to calcium ratio 116:26. You should only feed foods that have a high Calcium to Phosphorous ratio. 

Peas and Spinach also contain high levels of Purines that can cause problems with the renal system. Spinach also contains high levels of Tannins (plant polyphenols) that can cause serious inhibiting effects upon Protein and fibre digestion. Spinach is considered to be a plant that contains more than one anti-nutrient factors.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 4, 2007)

firedragon said:


> Banana and squid sound too strange for me



Banana is very good and loved by all Elseya's, especially Snapping turtles and Pig -nosed turtles and other long-necks and short-necked species will readily eat and love squid.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site,you will get all the right amswers here.
Expansa1 is very good witth turtles and has basicly coverd all areas,good luck


----------



## firedragon (Nov 4, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Banana is very good and loved by all Elseya's, especially Snapping turtles and Pig -nosed turtles and other long-necks and short-necked species will readily eat and love squid.


sorry if i'm taking over the thread just a quickquestion. I just tried banana they ate a little and is frozen squid from the super market ok or fresh from the fish market better and do i have to do anything to the squid b4 i feed it, I thought salt was bad, or is it fine as it is.


----------



## mich1 (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks so much everyone
this site is awesome, so glad i found it.


----------



## rafaeltheturtle (Nov 4, 2007)

do turtles need air pumps?? i didnt think they did?! i dont have one on my tank yet and the turtles are coming soon..


----------



## Kirby (Nov 4, 2007)

personally, 

i would remove the small river stones as if he gets a bite, he will instinctevely swallow, and it will most probably cause impaction. try large smooth river stones, these are also easier to keep clean. 

i would raise the water, like a cm (not above the baskign platform as he needs to get dry, 

what UVB do you have.. 

he's cute.. i love little shotneck turtles..


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 4, 2007)

i no! when i stumbbled upon it i was amazed that it was lurking it the back area of cyberspace.
so useful!
oh and i dont no anything about turtles but all sounds good with your set up : )


----------



## mich1 (Nov 4, 2007)

oh ok about the river rocks I'll try and change them 2moro

the light is just a light at the moment
the pet shop is getting a UV light in on tues,,, they told my boyfriend he'll be fine till then...I HOPE SO!


----------



## mich1 (Nov 4, 2007)

wow love your tank crush....there are two lights? do I need to do that too? or will I be ok with just the UV light?
I love the little duck!!!


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 4, 2007)

lol thanks it was 8 buxs!! lol
nah not really but its a good idea
that heat light i have is heat and uv, $70 globe lol


----------



## mich1 (Nov 5, 2007)

70 bucks!!!! **starts saving**


----------

